# Help identifing this sheet



## Tom Runyon (Nov 21, 2009)

<P>.080 EPDM fleece back , coated with acrylic, 42'' factory seams, I think it's a 10' sheet.</P>
<P> </P>
<P><IMG src="http://www.roofingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1235&stc=1&d=1351953398"></P>
<P> </P>


----------



## Tom Runyon (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't know what happened with text. But the factory seams are 42'', .080 fleece back EPDM, that has been coated with acrylic, I think it's a 10' foot sheet


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That happens very often at this forum since the update a few months back but since there are no moderators, nobody who owns the forums seems to be aware of the problem. That there is HTML code, and you can go back and edit your post if you like.


Anyways, no way we can tell now that it's been coated.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like a asphalt roof from here not a single ply. It's been along time ago but asphalt rolls weren't metric, I believe they were 42" wide, now they are 39" something.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah good point actually GT. Smallest EPDM rolls I've ever seen are 7.5' widths. I don't know why I didn't make that connection.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

/shrug, I thought you could get 5' rolls but you can't interestingly enough you can get 4.5' rolls in 45 mil reinforced. Just because I'm looking Versico offers 7, 10, 12, 16'6", 20, 30, 40, and 50's. A 60 mil 50x100 weighs 2120 LBS  or a 45 mil 50x200 is 3,000 lbs.

Kind of hijacking here but has anyone used a roll bigger then 20X100? It has to be a pain moving the 30-50' length's around let alone rolling them out and unfolding them. At around 2K LBS even moving them with a roll carrier would be a pain to say the least. Better yet show us some pictures! It can be challanging at times just moving a 20' x 100' at 800 lbs.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've torn off 50'x100 before but never installed it. Lot easier tearing it off I imagine since we can cut it into manageable sizes. Largest I ever installed was 20x50 60mil.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Biggest I know of that we have installed is a 20' x 100'. I'm going to venture to guess it is not all that common to see anything much larger then that.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> Biggest I know of that we have installed is a 20' x 100'. I'm going to venture to guess it is not all that common to see anything much larger then that.


The 50'x100' we tore off is on previously ballasted roofs. The guys who specialize in ballasted seem to use the biggest sheets possible. Ballasted seems to be all about production and speed and low profit high volume, or at least it was 15 years ago during the boom and now I'm starting to get calls for repair and maintenance on those roofs. The biggest player in the business for ballasted roofs in my area went out of business right after the commercial construction bubble burst. I wonder why...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> The 50'x100' we tore off is on previously ballasted roofs. The guys who specialize in ballasted seem to use the biggest sheets possible. Ballasted seems to be all about production and speed and low profit high volume, or at least it was 15 years ago during the boom and now I'm starting to get calls for repair and maintenance on those roofs. The biggest player in the business for ballasted roofs in my area went out of business right after the commercial construction bubble burst. I wonder why...



We had a huge boom of ballasted roofs in my area about the same time. Most of them were the most low quality chit you have ever seen. Oddly enough I did estimate one that was a confirmed 30 years old. On a 14 story hotel... then wondered why it was so much to replace.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have done seam restorations on a few ballasted roofs and the roofs are still going strong. Trying to sell another seam restoration on a 1,000+ square ballasted industrial roof, but they are so cheap it's not likely they will ever do anything proactive.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Glued seams? We see a lot of wall re-flashing with them not really a whole lot of seam restorations. Usually by that point they are ready for a new roof anyway. Then all they want to do is move the rock and put a new sheet down. That annoys me, yes lets put the exact same roof on that lasted you 10 years instead of a proper roof.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Seam tape didn't come around until about 10-15 years ago, and became required in warranted systems until about 5 years ago. Correct? Every ballasted roof I have looked at has glued (lap/seam adhesive) seams. 

Yes most of these roofs are ready for new roofs. The roof being ready and the money being ready are two different things. I'll offer a seam and penetration restoration and warrant those areas for 2-3 years. So basically they get a warranty on all the critical areas of the roof. The field of the roof is excluded from the warranty. 

The 1,000 square project I referenced above is all concrete deck. Most likely when the time comes, that's what they are going to do (move gravel, lay over, replace gravel). I simply do not see them removing all the gravel and the membrane and the EPS, then adhering ISO and adhering a single ply membrane. Based on how cheap they are I don't see it happened, and one section of ballasted has is 20 years old and has been nursed and nursed. In their mind it's a good roof. In my mind, Yuck!


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

1985gt said:


> /shrug, I thought you could get 5' rolls but you can't interestingly enough you can get 4.5' rolls in 45 mil reinforced. Just because I'm looking Versico offers 7, 10, 12, 16'6", 20, 30, 40, and 50's. A 60 mil 50x100 weighs 2120 LBS  or a 45 mil 50x200 is 3,000 lbs.
> 
> Kind of hijacking here but has anyone used a roll bigger then 20X100? It has to be a pain moving the 30-50' length's around let alone rolling them out and unfolding them. At around 2K LBS even moving them with a roll carrier would be a pain to say the least. Better yet show us some pictures! It can be challanging at times just moving a 20' x 100' at 800 lbs.


I heard from a foremen at Singlesource that they did a 300x400 sheet, those guys made their own membranes and could make almost any size. Stupid system though.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Captain said:


> I heard from a foremen at Singlesource that they did a 300x400 sheet, those guys made their own membranes and could make almost any size. Stupid system though.


Didn't they have weird batten systems to hold the membrane in place?


http://www.roofingtalk.com/f11/what-your-favorite-flat-roofing-system-83/index12/

Here are the ones we came across, all of the walk way pads said Singlesource on them, dunno if they just bought the walk ways from them. There was no other identifying marks on the pipe boots or membrane its self.

300X400, what a PITA that would be to work with. I did the math and that is something like 35,000 LBS. How would you even move that on the roof?


----------

